# Serie A 28 Jan



## A_Skywalker (Jan 27, 2009)

AC Milan v Genoa

28/01/2009 19:30 GMT
  1.40 4.00 7.50 statsAll Bets (29) 
Atalanta v Bologna
 28/01/2009 19:30 GMT
  1.80 3.10 4.50 statsAll Bets (29) 
Cagliari v Siena

28/01/2009 19:30 GMT
  1.80 3.10 4.50 statsAll Bets (29) 
Catania v Inter

28/01/2009 19:30 GMT
  5.00 3.20 1.70 statsAll Bets (30) 
Chievo v Lecce
 28/01/2009 19:30 GMT
  2.10 3.00 3.40 statsAll Bets (30) 
Fiorentina v SSC Napoli

28/01/2009 19:30 GMT
  1.70 3.10 5.20 statsAll Bets (30) 
Roma v Palermo

28/01/2009 19:30 GMT
  1.50 3.50 6.75 statsAll Bets (29) 
Sampdoria v Lazio
 28/01/2009 19:30 GMT
  2.30 2.90 3.10 statsAll Bets (29) 
Torino v Reggina
 28/01/2009 19:30 GMT
  1.90 3.00 4.20 statsAll Bets (30) 
Udinese v Juventus
 28/01/2009 19:30 GMT
  5.00 3.20 1.70 statsAll Bets (30)


----------



## danyy (Jan 27, 2009)

Interesting..
I will see what i will play tomorrow but for now i like Atalanta,Roma(my favourites) and I dont think Juventus will win so be careful with that one.


----------



## A_Skywalker (Jan 27, 2009)

I see many unders. 
I will be surprised if there are 2 matches over 2.5


----------



## danyy (Jan 27, 2009)

Yeah its an option but i hate unders i prefer overs.
I hope Napoli get pts.
Last time i was fucked up by Djenoa - this red card doesnt help much so they wont be able to use one player this match.And Lazio i was sure that they wont win but i didnt listen my feelings so that is the result.


----------



## Laguna (Jan 27, 2009)

It will be interesting to see how Milan does with Genoa, the hottest team in Serie A. I think they are underestimated. I cant believe Cagliari is favorite against Siena. They should be in great form beating Lazio like a bag.


----------



## danyy (Jan 28, 2009)

My pick for today:
Manchester City + Milan
Roma + Atalanta
Sampdoria DNB + Torino DNB


----------

